# Super Fluke tips



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

For those who fish super flukes a lot, this probably comes as no surprise. But maybe it might help some of you!

We all know that soft plastics aren't indestructible, and usually only last a for a couple fish--or one if it shakes a lot! If you use them often, and are catching fish, it can get expensive fast! Here's something I do that enables me to catch several fish off of one fluke. Again, probably common knowledge, but I'll share anyway!

First, I'll show you the "normal" way to hook them:









*Weightless, Texas rigged. In through the nose and out the bottom of the nose. Then hooked between the "butt-cheeks" as I like to call them, lol.*

After a fish, or even a failed hookset, the plastic around where the hook penetrates it will begin to tear/stretch; making it difficult (or impossible) to re-hook for the desired swimming action.

Once that happens, I'll hook it like this: 









*In through the nose and out the SIDE of the nose. Then hooked through the side of the bait. *

Once that side starts giving you trouble, hook it the same way but on the opposite side. By this time, the nose will be chewed up, so you'll have to experiment on where to run the hook point through it.

You now have 3 different ways to hook the same bait which, in my experience, allows me to catch probably 3-6 *more* fish on a single bait. 

Again, this isn't always the case. Sometimes you'll have a single fish that will render a new bait useless! And sometimes they'll fling it right off the line! 

Oh, and also, don't be afraid to hook a new bait through the side first thing. A lot of times the fish like this way better! I fish them this way the majority of the time. It gives the bait a better "walk-the-dog" motion which tends to keep it on, or just below, the surface... Makes for some pretty awesome strikes!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I also do this. Especially when the fish are very aggressive, or I'm fishing a fluke in heavy cover and have to yank it out of it. The more fish on one bait, the better.


----------



## Large tuna (Mar 27, 2013)

I always carry super glue with me for these situations. It allows you to keep the hook where you want it and fixes all those tears and holes very well!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'll use super glue on grubs when I use them, but don't like it for flukes. I like to make minor adjustments to the way it's hooked, depending on the swimming action I'm getting, and what the fish are wanting. Fine-tuning if you will. I mean, let's be honest, how many of us have hooked a fluke up the EXACT way you wanted, on the first try? Lol, I can probably count on my fingers, and I've been through thousands of 'em!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

If you use a weightless swim bait hook, with a screw lock on it, you won't need to do anything else with it... No glue, no alternative rigging..

Screw lock into the nose, Texas rigged, it's bullet proof


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish with them for Wipers on the Ohio and a screw lock or superglue doesn't make much difference but it may be fine elsewhere. We use the hook in the side frequently. Same method can be used for Slug gos or other soft stickbaits too. We do use superglue when using a jighead for the above.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

That's a pretty good idea, I never thought of hooking them through the sides. I was catching bass on flukes last week and almost ran out after catching half a dozen. (only had about 4) This would have made them last a bit longer


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

If you can think to use this side hooking method, it will make even your flukes that are made of better materiel last longer. The other day at Greenup dam on the Ohio, this method worked with "Big Mark"s" Flukes , with a 3 ft leader with a weighted Launcer float. Hook a fluke like this, lead head or regular hook and watch the increased action you get. It might surprise you


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

not a fan of the hitch hiker style screw lock....i heard you can fish them whacky rig at the end, just never tried it...i like the hook in the side idea, going to try that when i go out next. These are my go to confidence bait, and finding ways to lengthen their life is key! When i go out i have like 2 bags on me at all times haha


----------

